# what broadheads



## prbowman (Oct 22, 2009)

im just wondering if there is anyone out there that knows the best broadheads for white tail


----------



## KTurmel (Dec 29, 2008)

you have to be more clear. if you shot a 90# bow, with out a question rage 2 blade and if they flew good


----------



## PrimosDU45 (Aug 23, 2009)

Slick Tricks!


----------



## spotshot (Jan 18, 2005)

G5 Montecs 100 grn.:thumbs_up


----------



## iharangozo94 (Feb 27, 2009)

KTurmel said:


> you have to be more clear. if you shot a 90# bow, with out a question rage 2 blade and if they flew good


good one:teeth:


----------



## MR TREES (Nov 3, 2009)

Rage Two blade seem to work great for me !


----------



## 3dfixer (Nov 9, 2009)

Rage two blade! But that is if you are shooting 100 grain.


----------

